# Kayak Upgrades: sound and gps, any ideas?



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

So I'm planning on doing some kayak upgrades soon to my Tarpon 140. First I want to add a fish finder/gps, which isn't too hard but was wondering how most people power/keep the power source from getting wet. I plan on trying to build a small waterproof box for a motorcycle battery and building that into my kayak, gps can sit on top of it. Any ideas on how to do that box?

My other idea is the crazy one I'm still just trying to draw out. I want to build a sound system into my kayak, like marine speakers on the sides pointing out or in, don't care. I want to do it fairly cheap as in not buying $5000 marine speakers, and I don't want to take up too much space under the yak with wires. Anybody have ideas on how I could do this? One thing I'm considering is modifying old speakers, hardest part will me making them waterproof. 

In reality the hardest part of this is keeping the wires waterproof and hooking it all up right, that's where I'm wondering what I should do.

Any ideas/help would be great, and if you want to donate old speakers and stuff I could use that would be great too  I'll definitely put pictures if I ever get this project done


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

They sell small waterproof boxes ay walmart, drill hole for wires and marine goop the hole after wires are in. They sell the batteries and chargers by the flashlights at academy. Really easy to do i suggest the eagle cuda 350 w/gps. How to keep the waterproof box from movin around is another, boat specific concern good luck.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw one that was pretty neat,he put it all in a cooler. It was used for the beach, but it was cool idea.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

I actually figured the box moving around part out already, there's a nice little spot for it right in front of me, and I'll prolly bolt it down


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Flip your yak once in the water and you will rethink the process more surely.


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought about the cooler too but a)it takes up too much space in the cooler, and b) I don't like big coolers in my kayak, I take one half that height. Cool video though, I'll have to get a small waterproof bag for my ipod. I should mention I'm only thinking about having it to hook up to an ipd, although I'm toying with the idea of a car stereo like he used there too


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Flip your yak once in the water and you will rethink the process more surely.


Well even if its not flipped the waves like to go over it, especially when I go out in the atlantic, that's why I need waterproof stuff haha. I like to have everything attached down to the kayak too, even my rods have cords attached to them...well the trolling ones anyway


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought about having some music while in the yak, but I concluded that it would mask too many of the noises that I want to hear, such as baits getting smacked or a fish swirling on the surface.

Also, any system would add a fair amount of unwanted weight, along with the possibility of the system being ruined if the kayak flipped, as Bonsai stated.

I've concluded that the best setup by far (and probably cheapest too) is to get an Ipod with a waterproof speaker box with built in batteries. Even if you don't have an Ipod already, the whole system would cost <$300 and be far lighter than other options.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Poof! Instant waterproof sound system for $160 shipped:







http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/ipod

Oops, just read you had an Ipod. Poof! $40 sound system. There are much better waterproof ipod speakers that really pump out the volume. A friend of mine has one that's around $100 and we can still hear it while doing 30kts.


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

That is a great idea and I have never seen it before. I still think I want to build big speakers in, but might just resort to that if I have to. Thanks!


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

You know, another cool thing the speakers can do is to play sounds of water splashing on a buoy, or a constant beat like that. Would be a great way to attract Cobia haha


----------

